

Why You Should Not Use Duck Duck Go - Spittie
http://173.21.64.166/photo_album/chron/desktop/opinion/2013_06_21-avoid_duck_duck_go/

======
Spittie
Disclaimer: I didn't write the article, just found it linked in the DDG forum
([https://duck.co/forum/comment/36997](https://duck.co/forum/comment/36997))
and thought it was interesting.

I do use DuckDuckGo and love it, but the article does make some good points.
Mostly about the fact that DDG is based in the USA, and so secret court orders
(even without DDG acknowledging it, as their host could be the target of an
order as well).

Nothing new anyway, at least in my opinion - If you want "real" privacy, the
only way to get it is to use a system like Tor, I2P and FreeNet.

~~~
privong
> I do use DuckDuckGo and love it, but the article does make some good points.

To be fair, the article suffers from what the author's main gripe with DDG is
– a lack of actual evidence to back up the narrative. I think the burden is on
DDG to provide information proving their case, but this article isn't much
more than "he said, she said".

------
mooism2
Are there any (English language) search engines that _aren 't_ based in the
USA / other Five Eyes state / other state that co-operates with the USA on
Internet surveillance?

